# Coming OTW pics



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of a few of my tads getting ready to morph out..I Have my fingers crossed on the retics not having sls- the first one should pop his legs in the next couple days.. Using a flashlight they appear to be developing well so we will see...

Enjoy!


Retic








Variabilis








Orange Lamasi


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, gotta love those variabilis!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, the I just had one basti tad fully morph and the other should be ootw when I get home from vacation. I a few of my alanis tads should have some back legs. 
You gotta love that handi flashlight!


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Hey chris how much will you be selling retics for at any time when you have them available? PM me please


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

nice pics that retic looks awsoome. congrats


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking real good...

What you feeding them?

Shawn


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Nice, gotta love those variabilis!


Hey Ray, Glad to see you are having success with them too!They are a favorite for sure! I have about 20 tads from two pairs, and 9 froglets otw so far!. Does your pair lay underwater? Mine seem to select film cans that have a small amount of water and they lay their clutches completely submersed.. Both pairs do the same thing but nothing else i have breeding chooses deposit sites like that..where are you finding clutches?



DCreptiles said:


> nice pics that retic looks awsoome. congrats


Thank you!  



sports_doc said:


> Looking real good...
> 
> What you feeding them?
> 
> Shawn


Hey Shawn - I am feeding them New Life Spectrum (dusted with Naturose), Boiled Oak leaves, and Spirulina powder. Anything else you think I should add to their diet? 


Chris


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hey Ray, Glad to see you are having success with them too!They are a favorite for sure! I have about 20 tads from two pairs, and 9 froglets otw so far!. Does your pair lay underwater? Mine seem to select film cans that have a small amount of water and they lay their clutches completely submersed.. Both pairs do the same thing but nothing else i have breeding chooses deposit sites like that..where are you finding clutches?
> 
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris,

Yup, they seem to only lay eggs underwater (about 6-7 per clutch) in black film canisters that are turned at a slight horizontal angle and filled with water. Thankfully, they keep laying in the two that are closest to the vert door.... I usually just see them breeding and then wait until the eggs develop to pull them... Let me know if you would be interested in trading some in the future to diversify bloodlines (if yours are INBICO as well).


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Yup, they seem to only lay eggs underwater (about 6-7 per clutch) in black film canisters that are turned at a slight horizontal angle and filled with water. Thankfully, they keep laying in the two that are closest to the vert door.... I usually just see them breeding and then wait until the eggs develop to pull them... Let me know if you would be interested in trading some in the future to diversify bloodlines (if yours are INBICO as well).


I get about the same size clutches (usually with 4-5 that end up developing). Like you, I wait till I can see the eggs begin to develop before pulling them ( between the two pairs im pulling a clutch every 3-4 days).. Do yours tend to lay in film cans higher in the viv? Mine will not use the film cans on the viv floor and will even stop laying if i do not add a new film can to replace the one containing the prior clutch.. They are particular little buggers.. 
I will pm you about trading some, I would love to!

Chris


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I get about the same size clutches (usually with 4-5 that end up developing). Like you, I wait till I can see the eggs begin to develop before pulling them ( between the two pairs im pulling a clutch every 3-4 days).. Do yours tend to lay in film cans higher in the viv? Mine will not use the film cans on the viv floor and will even stop laying if i do not add a new film can to replace the one containing the prior clutch.. They are particular little buggers..
> I will pm you about trading some, I would love to!
> 
> Chris


That is about the same, usually one egg ends up going bad, though not with the most recent clutch. They appear to have two favorite places... one nearly on the floor of the viv right in front of the door (neat cause it allows an all access pass) and one that is very high up in the viv (again near the front door). I pretty much pull a clutch, rinse out the film canister, put it back with new water, and then repeat in a week or so.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

*bump*

I know you've got one retic with SLS, but you've got a few more that have to pop their legs... any updates?


----------

